# halloween 2009 !



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 25, 2009)

a thread to post your halloween 2009 looks, whether its just practicing or the real thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also feel free just to say what you're going as, it's always interesting to hear !


at the moment im thinking of being a sailor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 25, 2009)

I still dont know what I want to do. I might wanna dress up as a flapper girl, a scary/sexy fairy, or something from a Tim Burton film...ugh I cant make up my mind.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh i think i will either be Sally from the nightmare before christmas or one of the amazing MissChievious's Looks (The dark fairy one or the new mermaid one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ashley8119 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm deciding between: victorian vampire, poison ivy (batman), lady bug (inspired by the lovely misschevious's youtube look), or jessica rabbit!
I loveeee Halloween!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_I'm deciding between: victorian vampire, poison ivy (batman), lady bug (inspired by the lovely misschevious's youtube look), or jessica rabbit!
I loveeee Halloween!_

 

I think you should do poison ivy. You'd ROCK the look with your red hair!!


----------



## LilWickedJester (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure what I'll be this year...

This was last year though


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ You look awesome!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 26, 2009)

thats fantastic!

ashley8119: i think you should either do poison ivy or jessica rabbit. Kandee johnson on youtube just did an awesome jessica rabbit look!


----------



## friedargh (Sep 28, 2009)

oh gosh lilWickedJester that looks like something out of cirque du soleil! Sometimes I wish halloween were a bit bigger in Australia just so I can dress up


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 28, 2009)

im currently trying to find a party to go to! i get to dress upo for new years aswell where im going, so i get to do both of my ideas Sailor for halloween and either the mad hatter or white rabbit from alice and wonderland for new years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## mello (Oct 1, 2009)

um this is kind of boring, but here's what I'm doing this year:















I'm handing out candy with my boyfriend, so I didn't feel like doing anything that required a lot of work lol
I got to test run it at my cousin's birthday party, because it was a costume party.
(I'm little red riding hood, btw)


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, that was freakin awesome!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 1, 2009)

that red riding costume and makeup is amazingg!


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I'm going to be Barbie this year! Or her friend Christie since I'm not quite blonde or white hahaaa. Anyways I'm so excited...I'm planning on going to the parade they have here in NYC in the Village. My boyfriend is going to be my Ken of course...I'm soo puttin makeup on him even if he doesn't want to hahaaa.


----------



## Fataliya (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm going as a vampire/demon. I have the white contacts already.

I still need to find a fetish store in Tampa where I can get a latex/vinyl/pleather costume, and I'm gonna hit up Hot Topic to get the silver individual fangs and the horns to glue to my forehead.

I need some slutty makeup tips though.


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 2, 2009)

you know you should check out tiffanyds tutorial on janes makeup from twilight, the eye makeup's really great! its smokey but using red in the middle of it, hard to explain but definatly looks amazingg


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 3, 2009)

inspiration:Callowlily

heres my version on callowlilys alice in wonderland, done just for fun


----------



## nursie (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm going to be Carrie from the stephen king movie.

long pale pink dress from goodwill, wristlet corsage,tiara,prom queen sash...drench myself in fake blood. i have long blonde hair that i'll part down the center and straighten. i think i'll avoid the fake blood on my hair because it may stain!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dominikanmorena* 

 
_I think I'm going to be Barbie this year! Or her friend Christie since I'm not quite blonde or white hahaaa. Anyways I'm so excited...I'm planning on going to the parade they have here in NYC in the Village. My boyfriend is going to be my Ken of course...I'm soo puttin makeup on him even if he doesn't want to hahaaa._

 
You could be one of the new black Barbies!


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 10, 2009)

I love it Dominikan. See, I'm a little bit Christie and a little bit Barbie, so I guess that would make me Teresa. However, my boyfriend is a Ken, so wouldn't it look like I stole Barbies man? Lol I could go as Secret Affair Barbie


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 10, 2009)

^^Scandalous!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 10, 2009)

ahah foxykita! dont worry barbie and ken split up ages ago!


----------



## shea_47 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm working ticket gate at Haunted Fort Night this year (Fort William Historical Park - Haunted Fort Night if you want to check it out) an I'm scheduled for 3 nights this weekend, and 1 night next weekend, and plan on having a different costume for every single night! Here's my trial run of my leopard makeup...do you girls have any tips on how I can improve it? Make my contouring darker, etc. THanks!






This first one shrunk so small :/





Grrr.

I definitely want to improve my eyes. This was something I slapped on quickly, but how should I change it? Should I do a dark brown smokey eye instead? Also, this is also my first time applying falsies so I will get better by the time Friday rolls around. 





All products used are Mac except the white creme foundation (Graftobian in Clown White) and the darker foundation which is TruMatch something...and the lashes which are some cheapy Quo Halloween ones picked up from Shopper's drug mart.


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ That is SO cute!


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 23, 2009)

a victorian vampire
and 
a vintage pin up girl
i'll post pics after halloween
and yes I have two outfits
I go to a very ummm social college and halloween is an all weekend event


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 24, 2009)

This is one of my pre-made halloween looks, the frozen corpse/ice queen-thingy!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 25, 2009)

SQUALID your make up always amazes me!


----------



## lovejt* (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm a police officer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here: My Halloween Costume


----------



## siemenss (Nov 1, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 1, 2009)

here's my Edward Scissorhands look:


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 2, 2009)

This is my halloween kitty look:






More pics on this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/h...s-pics-153139/


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 3, 2009)

me and my bf on halloween. he was MJ and i was a harajuku girl.


----------



## Amarie (Dec 7, 2009)

*I was a gangster !*

*Not smiling at all...! very hard in a party lol...*


----------



## ColorMeCute (Dec 7, 2009)

I Was Zombie Barbie


----------



## Amarie (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW, very succeeded


----------



## tina1wina13 (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't dress up for Halloween 09!  lol but I did do this look that had halloween colors, I hope these are the right colors, im trying to remember, i do have a tutorial of this on yt.......


-NYX jumbo eye pencil in yellow (base)
-MAC off the page shadow (le makeup art collection) 
-cranberry (outer corner)
-nehru ( outer corner maybe?)
-Urban decay 24/7 liner in zero
-Urban decay glitter liner in Distortion
-covergirl lashblast mascara


----------



## Tiki_Goddess (Dec 12, 2009)

My husband and I as Mad Hatter and Alice. My first attempt at the "painted eyes"!


----------



## nymphette21 (Dec 16, 2009)

Guess I'm a little late but thought I'd share anyway... lol


----------



## jadedOll (Dec 17, 2009)

You all look lovely, but OMG! Lovin' MJ's contouring! An nympette21, your extra fierce, doll! <3


----------



## baqtrvl (Mar 16, 2011)

wow that is beautiful


----------

